# Rosebud's closet



## Rosebud (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi Peeps,

I know it is no fun to see a plant in veg, but here goes anyway.

i am growing three satori's that will go to the shed to flower any minute.
They are the bigger plants on the left.

Then I have some Freedom Baby, a  Harlequin cross that is supposed to maybe somehow be high in CBD's.   I think they are rushing these high cbd's out before much breeding has taken place.. The chances of getting a high cbd is less then 50 % I guess. So i got 4 of those... Gage Green Genetics.

Also there is some larry/gscookie cross, another satori from seed, and the last of the pink zilla seeds. 

I am going to try and do a better job on this grow... Had too much going on in life last grow.....

View attachment DSCF2309.JPG
View attachment DSCF2310.JPG


----------



## Locked (Mar 11, 2014)

They look super happy and healthy. Green Mojo Rose.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 11, 2014)

I like seeing plants at any stage.  They look beautiful, green, and happy!


----------



## bwanabud (Mar 11, 2014)

Rose they look great, best of luck on the grow...should be primo smoke.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 11, 2014)

Lov'em Rose. I can tell you got the *thumbs*.


----------



## The Poet (Mar 13, 2014)

Rosebud,


     Real exciting seeing the inside of your closet! 
How tall are your Satori, about 12"?
 It's Satori that I bought ten sample seeds of,  Satori, THC bomb and I was gifted with 5 Krystalica. It was so easy! 
   Now to finish a crop of real good bag 'seed' I call: {$150 or one fifty}and that is incidentally, why I started growing my own.
 I remember when I bought a lid for $8 back in '67. They went up to $10, $12. and stayed there for years. Then the red Colombian came to town at $55. then it shot up to $100. so fast, I quit smoking weed. 
   But after two weeks bought one and yeah, it was much better than a bag of stems, leaves and seeds with a few little buds in there {maybe} but for the price. 
   Now I hear about quarters going for $100. I would stop smoking weed but I had an idea... I'll grow me some!

   The three strains I have now, are 90% Sativa, 75% Sativa and 35% Sativa. All regular seeds because I aim to sprout all ten of the Bombs first; then study Phenotypes and select one of each for clone mothers. I hear the other two have 2 -2.5  Phenotypes each but the Bomb has as many as there are seeds. I started the Bombs and will keep all the Phenotypes as I want to minimize buying seeds through the mail. 
   It will take {2 months?} to veg 10 seeds to at least 12", taking clones of each Phenotype as I go, then flowering. The clones will take another 2 months to veg and the original seedlings about 2 months to flower. 
   I hope to have 6 oz in 3 weeks, another 6 oz of  '150'  by early August and 'same same' of THC Bomb by late August. The clone mothers established, I'll sprout Satori and Krystalica.
   I know this is theoretical and nothing is that easy. 
   But that is what is happening. {in 'my' closet}


                              Thank you

                                             The Poet

     "Barry spent his last day alone there on the hill watching the sun set.
He didn't want us to see him suffer, he's a dog I'll not soon forget.
As I sit here by my wood stove I've ate a little and I'm warm but Barrydogs laying outside the cold can't hurt him no more. His place by the fire is empty and the silence is like a storm. 
So here's to you old Barrydog, and here's to you once more."


----------



## mutley (Mar 13, 2014)

Very healthy looking plants there Rosebud.
Mutley


----------



## robertr (Mar 13, 2014)

Really good looking plants Rosebud. I will be watching, especially the Satori.


----------



## robertr (Mar 13, 2014)

Nice poem Poet


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 13, 2014)

Poet, those satori's are 24 " from the top of the dirt.  Thank you.

Your line up sounds very organized and thought out. That is great.. I usually am just flying by the seat of my pants.  Your plan sounds great.

Thank you for the compliments guys... that is nice to hear...
That was a nice poem for your friend. We love our dogs too.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 13, 2014)

nice looking satori Rose...... :rofl flying by the seat of my pants.


----------



## The Poet (Mar 14, 2014)

Rosebud and Robertr,


       Thank you for the nice complement about my Poem. 
   I just woke up, built a fire in the wood stove and came in here; read the poem again and my eyes are so full of tears that I can't even see. My best friend from 1959 {the fourth grade} came to Barry's funeral and had to read the Poem as I couldn't speak. That was 25 years ago.
He was a real good dog, he was my friend. 

Here is the full Poem and a picture of old Barrydog and a picture of Cotton Joe and Sue may too.
There are three URL'S the top one doesn't work but the bottom two work. 


                                                                                    [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Verdana]*Storys   'a piece of my Heart'*[/FONT]









 

 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Verdana]* 


               Barry Dog Wherever You Are                            
            Written by the Poet


    Barry dog wherever you are                            
    No mother father or friend                            
    Ever loved me as much as you did                            
    My hunting partner and true friend                            

    So sleep the long sleep partner                            
    Your body got weak and old                            
    But your memory will live forever                            
    Your story told and retold                            

    The campfires will be lonely                            
    The hunt won't be the same                            
    Your every effort was for me Barry                            
    So thanks I'll remember your name                            

    You taught me the joy of the chase                            
    The beauty of the earth day and night                            
    But now your spirit has left you                            
    And the worlds not the same tonight                            

    Barry it was because of you                            
    I got my first two hounds                            
    A dog trained as good as you                            
    Can show these pups the rounds                            

    You taught them how to grab a coon                            
    And how to shake his neck just so                            
    The pups stood by watching                            
    And now fighting coon they know                            

    You taught them how to catch squirrels                            
    I didn't need a gun                            
    But just a stick so I could knock them down                            
    So you could catch them on the run                            

    I remember when we were both younger                            
    We thought like this we'll always be                            
    We thought we'd live forever                            
    And never find that final tree                            

    We thought we'd move to the mountains someday                            
    And live up there for free                            
    a-huntin and a-loafing                            
    The pups, you Barry and me                            

    But you never saw those mountains                            
    And the pups may never too                            
    Unless I make this promise                            
    And make it Barry to you                            

    I'll build a pack of hound dogs                            
    We'll go to the mountains too                            
    And when a lion or a bear were running                            
    Barry dog we'll be running that critter for you                            

    Our love for each other was unbounded                            
    Your all to me you gave                            
    I thought that now you'd be sleeping                            
    But not with snow upon your grave                            

    Barry you were too old and sick                            
    To go out hunting the night                            
    Cotton Joe and Sue May treed                            
    Three separate coon on a very windy night                            

    You lived for only two days                            
    After Joe and Sue Mays great night                            
    I wish you could have been there                            
    But you missed it your health wasn't right                            

    When you had to stay at home that night                            
    I know you understood                            
    That you were much to weak and sick                            
    To go hunting in the woods                            

    The younger dogs can stand it                            
    But your too valuable a friend                            
    To take out in the damp cold night                            
    And expose you to the wind                            

    Better stay home tonight, I told you                            
    Better a house dog than dead                            
    But I'll never forget the look you gave                            
    When I sent you into bed                            

    The younger dogs are all loaded                            
    And a hunting we will go                            
    My oldest friend is coming                            
    And I've promised him a show                            

    So Barry you stay home tonight                            
    Your too sick and you'll be slow                            
    We'll take you with us next time                            
    You'll get better now I've got to go                            

    But old Barry dogs dead now                            
    Those words I never thought I'd say                            
    He missed his crowning achievement                            
    The pups he trained with three coon at bay                            

    For two days later he left me                            
    I let him out to pee                            
    At 1:30 in the morning                            
    And he never came back to me                            

    We found him the next day at sunset                            
    He had died two hours before                            
    He looked like he was sleeping                            
    Barry we won't go huntin no more                            

    Barry spent his last day alone there                            
    On the hill watching the sun set                            
    He didn't want us to see him suffer                            
    He's a dog I'll not soon forget                            

    Barry your life has ended                            
    Tomorrow I'll put you in the clay                            
    I'll say a few words over you                            
    And then I'll walk away                            

    Barry rest in peace old partner                            
    There's nothing more I can do                            
    Your gone and your gone forever                            
    And I wish I were going with you                            

    As I sit here by my wood stove                            
    I ate a little and I'm warm                            
    But Barrys laying outside                            
    The cold can't hurt him no more                            

    His place by the fire is empty                            
    And the silence is like a storm                            
    So here's to you old Barry dog                            
    And here's to you once more                             

                     Thank you                                            
                  'Knife' himself                            


*[/FONT]​



                      Thank you


                                 The Poet


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 14, 2014)

Beautiful tribute to your best friend. Thank you for sharing that. We have many dog lovers on this site.


----------



## robertr (Mar 14, 2014)

I will read it later, I don't want to cry right now.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 14, 2014)

Rose you have some fine looking plants.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 14, 2014)

Well thank you Growdude!

 Lets hope i can keep them that way thru the grow... Some grows are just better then others. Last grow was not so great and it was partly because i was busy.... I learned a lesson though.


----------



## robertr (Mar 15, 2014)

Rosebud, I have 4 Satori seedlines started, do you have any tips on the Satori strain you can share. First time growing Satori. I tend to underfeed my plants when they are small. I figure it is easier to fix an under feeding problem than an over feeding problem.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 15, 2014)

They are an easy plant to grow, they don't like a lot of food, but they do love water. They do need food, just not as much as most plants do.  I top mine, because i like multiple colas.... My favorite plant...enjoy!


----------



## Locked (Mar 15, 2014)

I also enjoyed growing Satori...my wife loves her for a day time smoke.


----------



## robertr (Mar 15, 2014)

I think I will grow these out naturally , find the females, clone ,and then top the clones. Are they easy cloners?


----------



## Locked (Mar 15, 2014)

robertr said:


> I think I will grow these out naturally , find the females, clone ,and then top the clones. Are they easy cloners?




I found her pretty easy to clone. She threw roots for me in about 10 days in a moist Rapid rooter that I re hydrated half way in with plain water.


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 15, 2014)

Satori is easy to clone....... responds well to topping....... Satori takes a while to show sex(8 weeks for me)........ good daytime smoke for me as well........ not as much stretch as I expected......good yield.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 16, 2014)

Hey G!

Satori does take a long time to sex... but then if you clone you don't have to go thru that so often.  I think she clones fine. If I want 2 i will clone 3...last time i did that i got 3...and they just went to the shed yesterday....woohoo..

Satori in Flower 3-15.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice as always Rose.


----------



## The Poet (Mar 21, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Hey G!
> 
> [Satori does take a long time to sex].
> 
> ...


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 21, 2014)

I just wait for the vegging plants to show me there stuff..lol  Some plants show early, like at 5 weeks, others take 8 like satori sometimes... I don't put them in flower to sex them.  I don't take clones till they have sexed either.  Just the way i do it...sure doesn't make it right...enjoy your new seeds and grow Poet.


----------



## tcbud (Mar 21, 2014)

Beautiful girls there Rose! So dark, so bushy So healthy.  Let them out of that closet!  Gives a positive spin on being in the closet.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 22, 2014)

The Poet said:


> Rosebud said:
> 
> 
> > Hey G!
> ...


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 24, 2014)

Well things are looking up in the closet...I think it is time to transplant the girls and flip very soon.  I have 3 out of 4 females for the Freedom baby, high cbd plants. So that is cool.... Here is the closetView attachment DSCF2320.JPG


View attachment DSCF2322.JPG
....   Thanks for checking in.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 24, 2014)

They look beautiful Rosebud (as always).  It will be interesting to see what the high cbd plant is like.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Mar 29, 2014)

nice and green,lookin awesome,how soon can you tell the sex of nurse larry and l og?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 30, 2014)

Those are very pretty plants. My wife saw them over my shoulder and said, "Wow, those are pretty!" She has never seen one in person before. I love to go into a room where there are several nice plants growing and just sit and listen to the fans running and watch the plants sway in the breeze. I may be full of it but I swear I can feel the energy aura of the plants when I am sitting among them and they are growing nice and healthy.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi Guys, 
Robertr, I would just pinch the very tops so you get more colas.  They are not hard to clone...I think everything is kinda hard to clone.. I will show you my not so pretty clones since you asked.  lolView attachment DSCF2324.JPG


This is how the rest of the closet is looking. Most all of these will be potted in 5 gallon smart pots and put to flower by Friday. 

The hopefully high cbd Freedom Baby has given me three out of 4 girls. The last one isn't telling. driving me crazy.. Anyway i have cloned these 3 females and the mom's are being flipped today. When these three bloom i will have all the females tested if I can afford it to see which is the high cbd. Then i will probably cull the rest of the freedom baby and keep the highest strains.

Thanks for looking you guys... :vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker::vap-Bong_smoker:
I hope that made sense.  Here is the closet in rapid change today. View attachment DSCF2323.JPG


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 2, 2014)

Hushpuppy,

Please tell your wife thank you for me. I agree and you are not crazy, you absolutely can feel the energy in the plant room and the flower room. 

I am going to tell you a secret... I planted these plants in Happy Frog...but at the bottom of the bag I put some  Epsoma's starter food... it is a very stinky heavy food, organic...Anyway, my veg plants are way happier then usual.  I have used the Epsoma in my soils i make, but never have just thrown it in like that. I am going to do that from now on as my plants never have enough N at the end of fowering. They will now... that is why they are so green. I will start flowering nute teas next week.  I won't add that food to my 5 gallon smart pots as it is too much N.  I will take a pic of the shed now. View attachment DSCF2325.JPG


----------



## burner (Apr 3, 2014)

Hey Rose - those looks fantastic! Last year I started using Epsoma's starter food in my outdoor veggie garden and the plants seemed to love it. Also threw it in some of the teas I made. Actually found an extra un-opened bag in the shed yesterday while I was cleaning it out. Forgot I bought it 

Bought some Ocean Forest a few days ago ...I think I may take your advice and add some of the starter at the bottom of the pots...although i'll be using smart pots (1 gaL.), you said you won't add it to your 5 gal. pots?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi Burner, no I wont use it in flower as it has a lot of N in it and that may delay flowering.. But I can't get over how well it does in the bottom of the pots topped with Happy Frog.   I am pretty excited. HF has nutes for only 3 weeks where as your Ocean Forest is 6 weeks nuted. So I would still use it but not as much as I did, maybe a half a cup at the bottom of the bag.  I used a cup... it is stinky! But who cares when your plants are this happy... fun stuff.
Thank you for stopping by.


----------



## burner (Apr 4, 2014)

Gotcha, thanks Rose! Epsoma makes good stuff, very affordable too. I use their tomato-tone and garden-tone in my veggies garden too. If you don't mind me asking, what nutes/ferts do you use for flowering?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 4, 2014)

I make teas with all sorts of stuff and I use Earth Juice line in flower, but I don't know if i recommend it or not.  The plants like the teas best.  Thanks for stopping in.  Good to know about Epsoma.


----------



## burner (Apr 4, 2014)

Ok now I'm going to get nosey ....what are you putting in your flowering teas?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 4, 2014)

I took a picture for you burner....  I don't use the blood meal at all. Some of the amendments are for my super soil.View attachment DSCF2332.JPG


----------



## burner (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks Rose ...that's quite a collection. Never heard of Whitney Farms, looked it up and saw a few sites selling it.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 4, 2014)

Is that a big fat mess or what up there... better tidy it up before i go taking pic's of it...

There are tons of tea recipes on here...I also use molasses of course.


----------



## burner (Apr 4, 2014)

hahaha....it looks organized to me. I'll do some googling, the only tea's i've brewed so far were for my veggie garden and a few outdoor MJ plants a few years back. I wasn't dialing it down to a flowering tea though, just pretty much using Guano, Happy Frog, rabbit manure, compost and some other things. I'd like to brew some for this upcoming grow or just stick to a liquid organic nute to use ....or maybe both....so many options 

Sorry for hijacking your thread!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 12, 2014)

Here is what is happening in the shed... 3 satori's at 5 weeks and 3 Freedom Baby (the cbd strain)View attachment DSCF2370.jpg
  Ican't seem to get the others to attach... so here is satori...pretty cute huh?:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 13, 2014)

Nice Rosebud!  Your Satori is looking wonderful.  I can't wait to hear how the high cbd plant is for pain.

I have just dropped 10 seeds into Rapid Rooters for my annual summer organic grow.  I have some supersoil that has been cooking for a while.  Looking forward to getting my hands dirty again.  Thanks for all the help you give me with the organics.


----------



## BenfukD (Apr 13, 2014)

looks scrumptious


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Apr 13, 2014)

lookin good there Mom...
:guitar:


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 13, 2014)

Very nice looking Girls Rose.


----------



## burner (Apr 13, 2014)

Looking great Rose, I need to get some of this Satori ...looks so good


----------



## MR1 (Apr 14, 2014)

Rosebud, your plants are looking real good.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2014)

So nice to see you Mr1... How are you? Thank you.

Thanks Burner, some grows are better then others.

WH, you are working to  much and not hanging out enough, you have been missed. Thanks for stopping by.
Thanks Mrfist son.

THG, i could tell you about organics daily and would never make up all i have learned from you.Thank YOU.  This is a nice grow....the last have been ugly. I am glad to know they can be beautiful again.

Thanks you guys for stopping by.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi Rose and Thank You for missing me. Yea,,im working outta town allot. Tired as heck,,lol.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 14, 2014)

Nice frost on that last pic for how immature it is. Great pic.


----------



## MR1 (Apr 14, 2014)

I am good Rosebud, especially now that I have 3 of my own Satori females.


----------



## DrFever (Apr 14, 2014)

How many weeks is  satori ??  to finish


----------



## Locked (Apr 14, 2014)

DrFever said:


> How many weeks is  satori ??  to finish




9-10 weeks....


----------



## DrFever (Apr 14, 2014)

Dam  that is to long what are yields like ?


----------



## Locked (Apr 14, 2014)

DrFever said:


> Dam  that is to long what are yields like ?



It's not bad since the smoke is heavy Sativa leaning and we all know how long Sats can take. I have only run it once and yields were good. I got a bit over 3 ounces dry per plant in One gallon pots.  She is a light feeder so that took me a while to get used to. I usually feed heavy.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2014)

Dr Fever, I take my Satori's at day 64 or there about.  So she doesn't go that long. She is a good producer and like hammy said she doesn't like it hot.  She does drink more water then most plants.

MR1, congrats on the satoris....way to go.

7G, thanks, i have a new camera. Nothing fancy but I dropped my other one so it is nice to have a new one. I hope your feeling all the way better.   

Wh, i bet you are tired, are you less tired then before your surgery?

I have  a surprise for anyone reading this... I ordered LED's!!!!!!! They used to be 2K but now they are $200.00  the reason i did is I have to have better heat control... So  here is hoping it works out ok. They will be here sometime later in the week.View attachment 2_3.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Apr 14, 2014)

Congrats on the led Rosebud, there are a lot of people using that light. I do think they are 3 watt led's tho.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2014)

They are 3 watt. I got two of them. They are switchable from veg to flower but i will just use them for flower... I am  pretty nervous about them... I have wanted them for a long time to save energy and heat. If it doesn't work out, I will live, if it does, i will be glad.


----------



## MR1 (Apr 14, 2014)

Rosebud, you are not alone. I have a Mars2 900, 450 actual watts ( same company, LG ) sitting on my floor waiting to be used as soon as my Kristalica's are done . My Satori's will be the guinee pigs.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks MR1, how dumb am i to switch it up mid grow???? I think i might if I can't keep the temps down.   Can't wait to watch your grow, i hope you document it ....we can learn together.


----------



## MR1 (Apr 14, 2014)

They will not see the led's till probably the second week into flower so I will also be switching it up, a bit anyway. I wanted to use them start to finish but I can't wait.My Satori's are about 5 weeks old. I will update when the time comes.


----------



## DrFever (Apr 14, 2014)

Well good luck with  LED


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks Fever, any thoughts?


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 14, 2014)

I'll watching how this works out for you Rose........ sure could change things for a lotta peeps if you can make this work........ 200.00 is cheap when you compare 600 or a 1000 watts to 6 watts for 2 lights.


----------



## DrFever (Apr 14, 2014)

Well for one i would be cautious  from 2k to 200 bucks  might be a cheap version  China brand  again   idunno ????? i have no experience  with LED's only  from little sources i read  here n there... IMO  LEd's  are 10 years behind  HID  but they do work for  growing , that is no **   flowering as well  but yields suffer i guess  were talking low wattage anyways  i also think  that growth rates might be slower then your used to  so veg times   goes up  does this effect overall electricity costs ??? for you 
 bottom line  is your heat issues i know been there  lol


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks G13, it is sure nice to see you.  I am a little afraid of messing up, but hey, i have messed up before.  It will be fun to see what happens.  Thanks for checking in.  How's your grow going?


----------



## MR1 (Apr 14, 2014)

Grower13, that would be 3 watts per led, 144 led's per light, actual draw 250-300 watts


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2014)

fever, from what i have heard from PJ who is the led guru, it lessens his over all grow time. I don't know where the time is cut, whether it is veg or flower. He also said they eat less.  His yield hasn't been cut, but like I said he is the guru. He designs his own so i don't know how much these are like his...Something about the number of white lights... we will see. 

I am just kinda thinking as i type, but I think I will try them soon and if the plants seem stressed I will go back to the regular HPS, until this grow is finished,,,, sound like a plan?


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 14, 2014)

MR1 said:


> Grower13, that would be 3 watts per led, 144 led's per light, actual draw 250-300 watts


 
I was wondering about that........ all I know is I got this new LED flash light and it will light up the planet........ these LEDs are changing lighting every where........ hopefully it will for growing pot to.


----------



## DrFever (Apr 15, 2014)

MR1 said:


> Grower13, that would be 3 watts per led, 144 led's per light, actual draw 250-300 watts


 Had a friend  that  actually tested   few LED's  there so called 200 watt led was actually drawing 176 watts ..... Rose if anything Rose they can become supplementary lighting  , as for myself if heat was my issue i would  just run a ton of  sunblaster fluorescents,  looking forward   
in seeing how they work for you


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 15, 2014)

My new lights will be here tomorrow. Here is a peek at the shed at lights off.View attachment DSCF2390.jpg


View attachment DSCF2391.jpg


The stretchy girls are the Freedom baby (cbd)  the short ones are satori.
Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 15, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Dr Fever, I take my Satori's at day 64 or there about.  So she doesn't go that long. She is a good producer and like hammy said she doesn't like it hot.  She does drink more water then most plants.
> 
> MR1, congrats on the satoris....way to go.
> 
> ...


i was looking into selling those fixtures


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 16, 2014)

DrFever said:


> Had a friend  that  actually tested   few LED's  there so called 200 watt led was actually drawing 176 watts.



Most, not all LED fixtures do not drive a 3 watt LED to it's full capacity. I think you would also find if you were to test HPS ballasts/bulbs, same result. 

If either tech was to do so, longevity would be right out the window. Been burning up some fixtures since 2010.
:rofl:

I myself have just added one of these fixtures to put up against one of my fixtures, and we'll have some testing results in 10 weeks or so. As I had told Rose B4 she decided to go this direction, this is fairly new tech and I have my doubts, but at the cost of 2 1000watt HPS bulbs, they are certainly worth the risk IMO.


View attachment P4160005.jpg


View attachment P4160007.jpg


I'm confident you'll rock it out first try Rose, so don't even trip.


----------



## MR1 (Apr 16, 2014)

Lens vs reflectors.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 17, 2014)

My lights are here!!!! In the box... Looks like we will have some fun today...woo hoo.

MR1, lens vs reflectors, can you elaborate?

PJ, this will be a fun journey I have been interested in for a couple of years. I live in the desert. HPS is killing me for heat...So bring it on peeps...lets see what happens.


----------



## sawhse (Apr 17, 2014)

Wow I am jealous rose have fun setting them up!!!!


----------



## MR1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Rosebud, your lights use reflectors to direct light. PJ's Apollo's use lens' to concentrate light.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 17, 2014)

Thank you. I will learn this stuff maybe... I hope I can just plug and play.... Not a great attitude, but I fear leds' are over my head... I will keep an open mind... Unwrapping now!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 17, 2014)

Ok, here they are on the table first shot is of the "Veg" and second is "flower" settings. They are very bright, have a fan, and they are kinda cute.


View attachment DSCF2396.jpg


View attachment DSCF2397.jpg


----------



## sawhse (Apr 17, 2014)

Wow very cool!!!!


----------



## MR1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Rosebud, just a tip, don't run light with bloom only, I don't think the fan runs with bloom only. Fans run in veg only or veg and bloom together. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 17, 2014)

You are correct, MR1, I just read that... Thank you!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 17, 2014)

I am confused about the veg and bloom settings.  It looks like 1/2 of the lights are veg and the other half are bloom?  When you are running in either, how many watts are you running since it appears only 1/2 of the lights are lit at a time?  Is it 1/2 of the total wattage?  Can you run all the lights at once?


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 17, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> I fear leds' are over my head.



Just keep them over your plants, [not your head silly] and you'll be just fine. 
:hubba:


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 17, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I am confused about the veg and bloom settings.  It looks like 1/2 of the lights are veg and the other half are bloom?  When you are running in either, how many watts are you running since it appears only 1/2 of the lights are lit at a time?  Is it 1/2 of the total wattage?  Can you run all the lights at once?



This particular light runs at 120 watts for veg and upwards of 350 in flower.

All the diodes function in flower, and less than half in veg, but the veg lights are all on in either phase.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 17, 2014)

Just keep them over your plants, [not your head silly] and you'll be just fine.  

LOL PJ...You just keep hanging around and i will be fine.


----------



## BenfukD (Apr 17, 2014)

I think I will look into these lights.  Mine run way to Hot


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 18, 2014)

Ok, first here is the pictures of the kids enjoying the sun (and wind).View attachment DSCF2402.jpg


View attachment DSCF2399.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 18, 2014)

one more pink pic....View attachment DSCF2415.jpg


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 18, 2014)

Nice. Now your girls can disco 

Can't wait to see how those do....

*MOJO* for ya Rose


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you so much 7G, i think they are disco ing now... It is a cool 70 degrees from 82...wow, and it is quiet. The lights have a little fan built in but, no balast... heavenly quiet in the shed now.  Have no idea if they are the right distance from the lights. Pj says if they are too close they will bleach. so I am watching....no heat is weird.

Thanks for the mojo... we need it.


----------



## MR1 (Apr 18, 2014)

Looking good Rosebud.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks MR1, i wonder if they are too close.  Any opinions peeps?


----------



## MR1 (Apr 18, 2014)

I have not used my Mars 2 yet but I am going to start high and lower from there depending on how the plants react. Rosebud did you get the card with the hanging distances on it? That is what I am going to use as a starting point.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you MR1, I think i will go raise them a bit...


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 18, 2014)

That distance looked fine Rose. The plants will tell you if they don't like it. 

Let's do THIS!!

Here come the trics.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 18, 2014)

WOOHOO!!!!! IT is lovely in the shed now... It feels nice.  I will go lower them.. LOL  Do you love the quiet?

 PJ, i hate to ask you this, as i should know, but how many wats are the ones I got?


----------



## burner (Apr 19, 2014)

Rose, your girls look like they were loving the fresh air and sun, do you usually leave them out for a bit every day? I miss growing outdoors in my garden (even though it was not the smartest thing ) Just loved seeing them blow in the wind and catch fresh rays everyday


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 19, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> PJ, i hate to ask you this, as i should know, but how many wats are the ones I got?



Well their site says between 250 and 300. I don't personally own a meter to check and see for sure ATM. Picking up a PAR meter as soon as one of the members of my saltwater club is done using it, so I can at least get some of those numbers...

I'd call it 600 total watts between the two just for augment sake.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 19, 2014)

burner said:


> Rose, your girls look like they were loving the fresh air and sun, do you usually leave them out for a bit every day? I miss growing outdoors in my garden (even though it was not the smartest thing ) Just loved seeing them blow in the wind and catch fresh rays everyday




They do enjoy it out there, no i don't take them in and out. BUT the really cool thing about growing in the shed as it has double doors that open wide and so it is like the girls are half in and half out. These plants have lots of leaves like my od grow did and I have to think it is all the fresh air they receive... I never had a grow look this good in my bathroom...not enough air and it was HOT. 
Thank you Burner... Glad you enjoyed them out in nature...i do too. But I like my indoor smoke better.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 19, 2014)

Thank you PJ, i had no idea... The shed was a tad under 70 this morning. Actually had to run the space heater last night to keep the temps above 65..  Very interesting this LED trip.


----------



## DrFever (Apr 19, 2014)

looking good  there  i was looking at LED while back   and came across these ones  thinking if i was to get a LED   this would be the one  actual  750 watt true watt pull  1500  watt   LED http://www.blackdogled.com/Platinum_XL-U.html


----------



## MR1 (Apr 19, 2014)

Way overpriced Drfever but you can afford it.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 19, 2014)

Mr1, i just took a peek at your satori's over yonder...they look beautiful... 

dr fever, those are expensive.


----------



## MR1 (Apr 19, 2014)

They look a little overfed but they are ok. I am trying to figure out a way to get my Satori's under my led so I can flower them under it. Kristalica's under hps, Satori's under led. We'll see.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 19, 2014)

You know i took one of mine today and very carefully spread the three main colas down so the middle is exposed. It bent very well and didn't break, is that something yo could do?  I see some different training may be in order for the led's but we will learn.

I will let you know if it stayed down. I didn't tie it down.


----------



## MR1 (Apr 19, 2014)

Rosebud I did that with one of my Grapefruit plants a few years ago and it worked good on that plant so that is an option.


----------



## DrFever (Apr 19, 2014)

MR1 i learned long ago  you pay for what you get   it goes for everything  from  spam to actual  Ham  from a jetta to a BMW  cant wait till PJ gets a   watt tester to see actual draw and and actual wattage     just was looking at these as well     Diamond series  10 watt cree XML  from  advanced lighting 
 Obly down fall i see  is  the new law  NO mercury used so meaning   the solder  is non lead   so there is going to be issues with heat sink  over heating all the time  no different like ps3 
http://www.advancedledlights.com/3w-led-grow-lights/new-diamond-series-xml-10w-cree-xml/


----------



## MR1 (Apr 19, 2014)

In the case of Led lights that rule in my opinion does not apply. They all use Chinese made led's and drivers. Rosebud's light uses the same spectrum more or less that the advanced light uses.  Still to much. Look for a buck an actual watt or less.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok peeps, an update....the led's haven't killed anything.... INFACT, i am pretty tickled with them.  With the outdoors cool, the lights add 4 degrees to the room.... AWESOMENESS... Here they are.... older ones satori and newer ones the CBD one Freedom Baby.  Thanks for looking.View attachment DSCF2418.JPG


View attachment DSCF2419.JPG


View attachment DSCF2420.jpg


View attachment DSCF2421.JPG


View attachment DSCF2422.JPG


View attachment DSCF2425.JPG


----------



## MR1 (Apr 24, 2014)

Right on Rosebud, your plants are looking very healthy. I like that last pic.


----------



## 420NewbieRoyce (Apr 24, 2014)

Those are looking beautiful.  I will have to take some pics of what I have growing on.  Let me know about those LEDS.  Might invest in those to save some money.


----------



## Locked (Apr 24, 2014)

Looking great Rose...your Ladies look Happy and Healthy.  LED looks sweet.  Will be interested to get your opinion on the LED light after you have used it for a bit. 

Green Mojo   &#9835;&#9835;&#9835;


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 24, 2014)

Looking great Rose! Interested in your led opinion too once this is harvested


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 25, 2014)

they look so pretty under those led lights, im hoping to get some of those too incorporate into my light collection. I need the cooler running fixtures, as well as the savings on electricity.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks Ston-loc and Lyfespan.... I am very impressed with my temps so far...I love how quiet the lights are with no noise...pretty happy so far...

Thank you for checking in all you great people.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 25, 2014)

Hey Rose,

how far above your canopy do you have the LED's hanging?


----------



## kaotik (Apr 25, 2014)

looking great in there rose 
so the LED's added heat? i'd thought they'd run cooler than HID.. huh


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 25, 2014)

kaotik said:


> so the LED's added heat? i'd thought they'd run cooler than HID.. huh


Added heat over the HID's?

You're totally smoking some killer. Pass it to the right...


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 25, 2014)

Kaotik, i am sorry if i stated that wrong. For instance if it is 70 degrees F outside and in the shed, the led's make the temp 74.in the shed With my old HPS it would make it 90F degrees. It may add 4 degrees where my old light would add 20 degrees. They are SO much cooler.  Liking them so far....


----------



## kaotik (Apr 25, 2014)

gotcha
the "added 4 degrees" threw me off


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2014)

Time for a little update... So far really liking the LED's it is 80 in the shed now instead of 94... so pleased.
Also, i see no stretch in the one girl that went under LED's after only 4 days of hps...

I think everyone is happy....View attachment DSCF2426.JPG


View attachment DSCF2428.JPG


View attachment DSCF2429.JPG


View attachment DSCF2437.JPG


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 30, 2014)

Looking good Rose

:48:


----------



## MR1 (Apr 30, 2014)

So far so good Rose, how high do you have your lights? Your plants look wonderfull.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks guys, i think they are about 12 inches from the plants MR1... I will measure tomorrow for you and see for sure.


----------



## ston-loc (May 1, 2014)

Looking good Rose!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 1, 2014)

Looking great Rosebud!


----------



## Rosebud (May 1, 2014)

What is weird is when i harvest the satori's i am going to have a shed full of pot that doesn't get you high!!!! LOL  I best be planting some more seeds...


----------



## 420NewbieRoyce (May 1, 2014)

High in CBD's tho right?  I can't wait to plant some more seeds will be doing that over the weekend!!!  Still harvesting my White Widow, then the Berry White next, then moving along to good ole Nurse Larry.  Thank so much for the help Rose!!!!  Lovely little ladies you have there by the way.


----------



## Grower13 (May 3, 2014)

rose's new avitar....... lol
View attachment rose.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (May 3, 2014)

I love it!!!!!! Thank you G 13..... It is the new me....high tech rose lady!!!! LOVE IT, thank you again....


----------



## sawhse (May 3, 2014)

Grower13 said:


> rose's new avitar....... lol
> View attachment 213137



Thats pretty awesome!!


----------



## Rosebud (May 7, 2014)

Hello peeps,

A beautiful day in the best state of the union... I am quietly harvesting satori on my patio.... the neighbors are all quietly working in there yards, the wafting of cannabis in the air...Satori at 60 days from clone ready:View attachment DSCF2448.JPG


View attachment DSCF2449.JPG
  Here is my helper[/ATTACH]


----------



## MR1 (May 7, 2014)

Nice spot Rose, always good to have a helper, looks ready to go.


----------



## Hackerman (May 7, 2014)

The perspective of that picture makes his head look too big for his body. LOL

Very nice dog. Frenchie?


----------



## Grower13 (May 7, 2014)

:48:

enjoy the nice Satori Rose......... I know it is as yummy as it looks.


----------



## Rosebud (May 7, 2014)

He is a one year old, pretty small, standard poodle.. His name is Howard, and he loves most everything.


----------



## Rosebud (May 7, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> The perspective of that picture makes his head look too big for his body. LOL
> 
> Very nice dog. Frenchie?





I was trying to take the kind of picture that was all nose, but it didn't work out..lol  Thanks for stopping by you guys...


----------



## Hackerman (May 7, 2014)

Standard poodles are great dogs. One of the best on the breeds, IMO.

I train and show dogs. Yours is a cutie.


----------



## Rosebud (May 7, 2014)

Thanks Hackerman, his parents are show dogs, he had issues at birth so we have him, he is our 4th. We do love them....they are all part of the family here.  I will get a pic of his 11 year old "brother" in  a few for you.


----------



## sawhse (May 7, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> He is a one year old, pretty small, standard poodle.. His name is Howard, and he loves most everything.


 Hi Howard, hope you are your mom are having a great day!!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (May 7, 2014)

Hi Rose. I been working outta town allot. Miss you guys.


----------



## Rosebud (May 7, 2014)

WH, we miss you too. Are you home for a while?


----------



## powerplanter (May 12, 2014)

Great looking plants Rose.


----------



## Rosebud (May 12, 2014)

Pp, I see your name and smile. How are you?  Where have you been? Talk to me.


----------



## powerplanter (May 12, 2014)

LOL   Hey Rosebud, I always smile when I see your name as well.   I've been having some health and financial issues as of late.  Just haven't been feeling like doing much of anything.  You know what life is and she can be quite cruel some times.  lol  Any who, how have you been doing?  Good I hope, and Mr. RB as well.  I can always count on you and the others here to lift my spirits.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 12, 2014)

Hey Rose.Yep Im home for a bit. Miss you guys. Havent had alot of time to get online,,and when I do have time im to busy with my granddaughter
OH and as for being tired and the Heart Surgery,,hell my Heart feels Great,,im just getten to old for hard labor. LOL


----------



## Rosebud (May 15, 2014)

Warning..... some hungry girls ahead.... Fresh air !View attachment DSCF2466.JPG


View attachment DSCF2468.jpg


View attachment DSCF2470.jpg


View attachment DSCF2471.JPG


View attachment DSCF2474.JPG


View attachment DSCF2475.JPG
!!

 The shed is so awesome.  I love how the birds in the yard are keeping the aphids off the mini climber.  This patio cover is coming down before it falls down. we have loved it for 35 years, but it will be replaced soon.


----------



## Rosebud (May 15, 2014)

Ps, here is the big brother to Howard, *Hackerman*....sorry i am late posting this. He is 11 years old. Howard the year old one broke two toes, thus the cast.
View attachment DSCF2463.JPG


----------



## MR1 (May 15, 2014)

What is Howard's brother's name , he looks like he is saying something to you.


----------



## MR1 (May 15, 2014)

Are you going to make your new cover like the old one, I like that style. Rosebud your plants look nice.


----------



## kaotik (May 15, 2014)

dang Howard injured again?  
dog aint got much luck eh?  shoulda called him murphy  

..might need the cbd meds for him 

love the yard rose, looks very peaceful (and easy to hide plants among  )


----------



## Rosebud (May 15, 2014)

Mr1, that is Gearhart. He was born in a tiny town in oregon named Gearhart. He is the love of our life, so very smart.

Kaotik, I  know right, two broken appendages in one year.... He is special alright, I think Cubby had it right naming him Ed, as in special ed.

No we can't make another one like this one, the new one  will be all clean and modern, darn it.


----------



## Hackerman (May 15, 2014)

Nice pair. Poodles are such great dogs. Bummer about the injury. I always feel so sorry for animals when they are hurt.

I have advance training class tonight and we have a poodle in that class. Very good learner. Great handler.

I just love working with dogs.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 15, 2014)

Gearheart and Howard are special buddies of mine.  I just loved them both.  How is Kali doing?


----------



## Rosebud (May 17, 2014)

Kali is as ornery as ever....I have a love/ hate relationship to her. Mostly love  Here she is just for you.View attachment DSCF2490.JPG


Mr rb dug a hole and we put nurse larry in the ground. I will attempt to keep her low, below the 6 foot fence.  She is hidden and I will try to do lst... Please give me pointers.[/ATTACH]


----------



## Rosebud (May 17, 2014)

Here are some shots of the yard this morning. Orangesunshine, this rose made me think of you....

Cubby the elderberry and mini rose made me think of you. 

Enjoy... sorry if it is just too many pictures.View attachment DSCF2476.JPG


View attachment DSCF2477.JPG


View attachment DSCF2482.JPG


View attachment DSCF2484.JPG


View attachment DSCF2488.JPG


View attachment DSCF2486.JPG


View attachment DSCF2485.JPG


----------



## sawhse (May 17, 2014)

I am really starting to like the led concept. Man rose just gorgeous flowers.

I would have a smile on my face everyday waking up to your garden. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## orangesunshine (May 17, 2014)

thanks RB---you make me smile---i love the colors, led's, all of it---thanks for sharing---ur the best


----------



## Rosebud (May 17, 2014)

Hey Orange, that picture of the grow, the tall plant is your gsc/larry cross. She is really close to the led's haven't seen any bleaching, but I expect to.  I need to take half her bottom off.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 17, 2014)

why bleaching---why u taking the bottom offf---are there any larry f2's


----------



## Rosebud (May 17, 2014)

The plants bleach if they get to close to LED's.  I will need to remove as not to get popcorn.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 17, 2014)

ahhh---i get it---light disbursement issue and penetration adjustments to get the most from the fruit of ur labor :cool2:


----------



## kaotik (May 17, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Mr rb dug a hole and we put nurse larry in the ground. I will attempt to keep her low, below the 6 foot fence.  She is hidden and I will try to do lst... Please give me pointers.


:yay:
look into super-cropping, rose.. it's a sort of LST with topping.. top early and often, and go heavy on the bondage. in the ground, she's gonna get big i reckon 

being OD in pots, i always try to get short shrubs.. this was a DD strain BMW i did last season;





*yeah small compared to most OD, but that's my goal; small stealthy shrubs.


that's about all i got. i know your south of me.. but i expect that to be fairly monstrous come crop time.


----------



## MR1 (May 17, 2014)

Looking beautiful Rosebud , lots of color.


----------



## Rosebud (May 17, 2014)

kaotik, that is perfect. Just beautiful. 


 Ok, so i have tucked two branches under the wire cage...   Would you top the small growth in the middle now or let it go a while

Thanks MR1!


----------



## kaotik (May 18, 2014)

they don't look to have many nodes yet, so maybe not now, but soon (always a debate; to tuck or to top  )
could pinch em a bit, get em to thicken up.

what are you doing with the tops that are under the wire though? they gonna stay there and grow up around the outside, or just there till the rest catch the same height?


*and why is this thread rated 1 star?


----------



## Rosebud (May 18, 2014)

I think i must suck if i only have one rating star  Kaotik.

I don't know what i am doing with the ones stuck under the rim...I thought that would just shoot up laterals like climbing roses do. lol.... HELP ME....lol  That is my idea of lst... what do you think....


----------



## kaotik (May 18, 2014)

yeah might work. they might try pushing the cage up though too.. we'll see how burly they get i guess 

help you?!? you'll do fine rose. likely better than me.. i'm just trying to give pointers to keep it from being a 12' plant  

*i see we got her up to 4 star now, where it should be     damn trolls


----------



## Rosebud (May 18, 2014)

Thank you. You are a good friend and teacher.  That plant of yours is how i wish all my plants looked. I am learning that i need to grow a lot differently under the leds.. It is good to learn new stuff.

I don't want a 12 foot plant either, we had over 6 foot last year and bout killed me. lol That is why only one od plant this year.


----------



## Grower13 (May 19, 2014)

The tuck or pinch decision is even tougher when your high as a kite......... speaking from experience of course......... so nurse larry came out of the closet and your husband burried him.........  :ciao::bongin::stoned::bolt:


----------



## Rosebud (May 19, 2014)

Yes, G13, nurse larry was just minding her own business in the closet, busy really, turning into a girl...when we pulled her out and yes, my husband buried her, and I squished her.... Fed her a bunch of crap, literally, and there she sits.
Not a very nice way to treat such a nice lady.

Tuck or pinch, that is the question.  Good to see you G!


----------



## Grower13 (May 19, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Yes, G13, nurse larry was just minding her own business in the closet, busy really, turning into a girl...when we pulled her out and yes, my husband buried her, and I squished her.... Fed her a bunch of crap, literally, and there she sits.
> Not a very nice way to treat such a nice lady.
> 
> Tuck or pinch, that is the question. Good to see you G!


 

lol
:48:


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2014)

I am one ticked rose bud. My Freedom Baby#2 hermied at 7 weeks. What the hell???? I am so mad. Mad isn't the word,,, so i  culled the clones from her, washed her off with water and will hang her in my bathroom to see if it should just be tossed or if there is anything worthy to smoke, i doubt it..... Horse Blank!

On another note, my gsc/larrry cross is about 4 inches from the led's and has been, and i see no bleaching...wtheck?


----------



## kaotik (May 22, 2014)

sorry to hear rose. what a bummer 
was she looking atleast close?  i'll admit my apollo11 sometimes throws a few nans like the last week, but i keep her around as the smoke warrants it   it never causes any problems for me at that point.
was it a few nans, lotsa nans, or full blown balled up hermie?

you did have another female though, right? 


..wonder, you mention the LED.. think that could play into it at all? the change of light? ..but that was a while a go you switched wasn't it  *just groggily thinking out loud 
getting hot now too.

either way, herm genes or just very weak.. not good 
i hope the other fares better for you. (and this one has some effect and not a total bust)


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2014)

Thank you Kaotik. There were probably 7 TINY nanners starting. Yes, I have three other girls of the Freedom Baby. They hurried these to market, but shoot... I don't know if pollen happened or not. When i opened the tiny nanners, there was pollen.

It got pretty hot in there yesterday. As there are painters here and it was hot in the afternoon. Would one day of heat do that? I don't think so, but i don't know for sure.

When you get them do they seed anything?


----------



## kaotik (May 22, 2014)

nah, on the apollo, i swear they're sterile or something.. they happen to late to cause any problems for me anyway. but even when running perpetual, they've not seeded anything  (that i recall/found)
but yeah, not to downplay them;  i've had nans do small amount of damage before (it's never as catastrophic as some make it sound though IME -if you're on the ball  )

1 day of high heat.. i lean to that shouldn't have caused it either.. but if the genetics are that weak? yikes!  (i *think* yesterday would be too quick to show them already?  *someone want to confirm though?)

good luck with the rest


----------



## MR1 (May 22, 2014)

Rosebud , I have seen many led grows with plants right up against the light and no bleaching. Maybe it is strain dependent or maybe once the plants get use to the light they are more able to take the higher intensity of light.


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2014)

Thank you Kaotik. i will calm down now.... Boy was i ticked. Thanks for your calming way.

MRI, really?, interesting. I thought they would bleach and they sure haven't. It made me wonder if my lights were weak, but Pj tested his like mine, so maybe it is strain dependent. Thank you.


----------



## MR1 (May 22, 2014)

I have seen it with my light to and it has a few watts more than yours. The light intencity of my 430 watt hps is about equal to my led light at 12 '' away . The hps has the edge by a hair.


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2014)

For the hair i think i like the LED's how bout you?


----------



## MR1 (May 22, 2014)

I like my led light Rosebud, I grew The Purps under hps last grow, I have another the Purps under the led this time around with my Satori's. The plant looks very close to the other plant so I will be comparing the two. I must say tho , I think they look frostier under the led.


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2014)

I have more bad news, i am smoking a top bud of satori this morning that i only took a couple of weeks ago... it is seeded! I got FIVE seeds out of a small bud of satori.

I am going to go do something drastic.... i wish i threw plates or something... It would be helpful to be able to swear a streak right now.


----------



## MR1 (May 22, 2014)

Sorry about that Rosebud, I hope it is still good.


----------



## kaotik (May 22, 2014)

well i guess that rules out the high heat day, it obviously turned a while a go.

damn.

 not much to say/do at this point 
i really hope it was just the one, but i'd be scouring over the rest of the the freedom's to be sure.  *i'd check everything else too, to be sure room conditions aren't off as it's still a fairly new setup.


----------



## Hackerman (May 22, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> I have more bad news, i am smoking a top bud of satori this morning that i only took a couple of weeks ago... it is seeded! I got FIVE seeds out of a small bud of satori.



Yours did not hermie perfectly like mine. :rofl:

So far, I smoked 2 of the main colas from my hermie crop and only found about 5 seeds in all of it. 5 seeds out of 2 ounces of pot is "perfectly hermied" :rofl:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 22, 2014)

Sorry to read bout the shemale Rosie...   :48:


----------



## Rosebud (May 22, 2014)

Thanks JAam.... not stable genetics huh.   Thank you for coming by.

Hackerman, sorry for your hermi..... it really sucks.  Not sure what to do  out in the shed now.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 23, 2014)

Rosie  Anything that breeders rush to market I would not consider stable....   Plus most "new" strains are some sort of hybrid crossed to another hybrid making them a total cluster ____....

Ive been running strictly clones for bout a year and a half but I need to run thru some gear and find some new gems....   Ive got a pack of testers from GageGreen im gonna throw in so ill def keep a close eye on them...   Hope the rest of the FB behave for ya...


----------



## sawhse (May 23, 2014)

:rant: So sorry rose.


----------



## Rosebud (May 23, 2014)

Well, thank you for the empathy. I am pretty mad about the whole thing. All my shed is seeded. My satori is seeded with green not viable seeds. I won't go all dramatic, but sheesh, you work on plants for 4 months and to have an end like this is so disappointing.  
I guess at this point I will let the pot finish and see if it is any good. I don't think i want the clones from this grow. Green gage genetics said they weren't all going to be high cbd,but they didn't say they would hermi with out any stress.  

So, luckily i have some great new genetics in the closet, but it is going to take some doing to de-pollinate the shed.... holy crap, i can't ever imagine how we will do that as  there is so much stuff in there behind the curtains.... 

Thanks again for listening.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 23, 2014)

:48:  Ugh...  that stinks Rosie... Only bad part of letting them finish is that it will make cleanup that much tougher...   was just 1 a herm? or multiple?

I sent General a pm this morning for ya to check on the status there so I will keep ya posted...


----------



## Rosebud (May 23, 2014)

Bless your hear Jaam,  No, there were internal nanners and about 10 external TINY nanners.

What should I do? They were scheduled to come this week and next. I have company and a painter here so i can't do anything till evening. Nice big frost nugs, full of seeds!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 23, 2014)

If ya only have a week or so left let them finish... Frosty nugs with seeds are better then no nugs...  If your to pot snobbish to smoke bud with beans then make hash or oil or something...    but don't just toss them out Rosie...


----------



## Hackerman (May 23, 2014)

Seeded pot makes just as good of a hash as sensi.

If the seeds bother you that much for smoking then..... into the bubble hash bucket.

I have always (as most of us have) made bubble from the leaves and skiff from my harvest but I never used the entire harvest, buds and all. I'll bet that would make one giant stash of hash.

Every dark cloud...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 23, 2014)

Rosebud, I know how you are feeling.  That darned Blue Thai that turned out to be a male gave me seeds in the NL and GSC x Larry OG (love this smoke by the way).  I don't trust those seeds because the Blue Tahi was supposed to be a fem, so I am just thinking unstable genetics and will not mess with the seeds.

I would also let them finish as they are close.  It shouldn't be any harder to clean the room if they keep going--it needs a thorough cleaning out regardless.  I really don't think it was anything you did--I just think the strain was not stable enough.  Sucks doesn't it?

LOL--I am not pot snobby and neither are my friends.  I just say something like this bud has some seeds in it. They say what happened?  And I say my guy (that's the term I used when talking about where I get my bud) left a male in the room too long?  Wow, too bad,  Hey this tastes great!

Just a bummer that you don't have the high CBD plants you wanted.


----------



## P Jammers (May 23, 2014)

MR1 said:


> Rosebud , I have seen many led grows with plants right up against the light and no bleaching. Maybe it is strain dependent or maybe once the plants get use to the light they are more able to take the higher intensity of light.



I have seen some strains do better than others when it comes to bleaching under LED's. That said a good LED fixture will bleach every strain every plant in a matter of days in the right/wrong conditions.

There is no getting used to the intensity. Some can take it, most won't.

As for the LED causing hermies, can't say for sure that it was not a contributing factor, however when I made the change from HID to LED I had 38 strains going at the time, and had Zero throw any nanners.

I have worked with several Larry's and several Larry crosses. Many of them have thrown late nanners, and many have not, but it is in the genes for sure.

No worries, pretty sure you'll be working the next biggest thing very soon and you'll forget all about that plant with nanners.

Easy come easy go.

Stay up sistah!


----------



## MR1 (May 23, 2014)

PJ , what makes a led fixture a good fixture and what are the right/wrong conditions that cause bleeching?


----------



## P Jammers (May 23, 2014)

Bad conditions would be several things like low RH, excessive wind movement, heat, lights too close. All will help contribute.

A good light meaning one that has a strong spectrum good power that will out produce HID lighting. There are a few of these around and all will bleach plants making the tops buds look like snow. Most of these lights from the distributor are reommended to be close to 2 feet over a plant.

If a light is not bleaching at 12" and closer, good chance it's not going to get the job done on the rest of the plant either.

These lower powered lights will for sure still grow plants, but just won't cut the mustard when it comes to yield.


----------



## MR1 (May 23, 2014)

Can you name the brands that you are talking about? I am curious.


----------



## P Jammers (May 23, 2014)

MR1 said:


> Can you name the brands that you are talking about? I am curious.



Nope, this is Roses thread and not gonna get in to brands. Just know that if you have a fixture that is said to have 300 watts, you plug it in and check and it says 150 watts usage, you got issues.

I use of of these:
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/P3-P4400-Electricity-Usage-Monitor/dp/B00009MDBU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1400860167&sr=8-1&keywords=wattage+meter[/ame]


----------



## MR1 (May 23, 2014)

You can post it in one of my threads, no problem. I want to know the names so I can compare specs .


----------



## Rosebud (May 23, 2014)

Pj, you are always welcome to post anything at all in my threads, I need to know too. I like led's and want the best i can afford. 

I don't believe for one second the light has anything to do with the hermie...no way. The light was never closer then 14-16 inches on this short little girl.

Thank you guys for caring, it really helps.


----------



## P Jammers (May 24, 2014)

This post was from the end of 2013. Take it for what it's worth.

1. LED Grow Lights - 189X-PRO LED Grow Light
The Pro X series has been a top contender for the last couple years. (i think it usedto be called the Penetrator X) and i have seen them in action (thanks endive 




 ) They have astounding PAR and have the ability to grow lovely, dense flowers flooded with crystals. The only drawback is the price is steep (as with most quality LEDs) but i would need either one of these or two of the next size down to accomidate my space. Still a beautiful light and the company seems very helpful in dealing with customer's needs.

2. California Lightworks Products : SolarStorm
The Solatstorm is IMO the "king" of LED lighting. Why? Because it uses 5W chipsets. Most great LEDs use 3W chipsets but this one uses 5W. Also, the heat sinks, overall design and addition of UVB t5 lighting make this beast quite LED. California Light Works really raised the bar with this unit. Ive only seen one userwho uses these LEDs but he swears by them and their company and i trust "the dude" (his name i cant remember how to spell so just going off of AVI). The only drawback i can think of is that its a little taller than most units in its class which really isnt a horrific drawback at all unless you have a very limited amount of space. This light is just such a tank amd seems very well built and engineered from the inside out.

3. Magnum Plus2
The 357 Magnum Plus 2 is a new concept from the makers of the 357 Mag series. This light seems pretty cool, similar to the Pro X except it has differemt lenses in the middle of each site. They dub this fisheye lense the "Flower Eye". We all know angle plays an important role in dispersing light to our babies amd the new lense may be more than just a gimmick. The only drawback for me is that i cant seem to find anyone who owns one of these units so its hard to get a real perspective on this light. 

4. https://www.advanced...l-10w-cree-xml/
Advanced LEDs are another leading competitor in LED lighting technology. Their new XML series boast 10W LEDs (holy crap!) big thanks to FickySiskers for this wonderful suggestion 



 these lights seem to be top notch quality and just look at the size of those 10w CREE chipsets!!! The output and overall value of these light make them a true gem of the LED industry.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 24, 2014)

Do those cree 10watt leds run at 10w a pop or is it an overrating like an amplifier.


What they call "Rms" and "peak" are dif.

bought a fixture claiming 3 w leds...they were running at 1 watt. Lol

ive had a few leds,  cree, ufo and one I built.

Cree does make awesome chips tho... 

Not knocking just asking.


----------



## MR1 (May 24, 2014)

Thank you PJ, those are the pricey ones, way out of my price range.


----------



## MR1 (May 24, 2014)

The XM L Cree are rated for 10 watts max., but they are limited in their color choices, I think just white.

 &#8226; Maximum Drive current: 3000 mA(10w) 
&#8226; Maximum LM: 1100LM at 3000 mA

&#8226; Typical LM: 300LM at 700 mA

&#8226; Voltage: 3.2-3.7V

&#8226; Low thermal resistance: 2.5°C/W


----------



## P Jammers (May 24, 2014)

TOA, LED's that are going to last use for an example 300 watts worth of LED's and then hit them with around half the power or somewhere there about's to drive them at say 150 to 200 or so watts. 

Others use 300 watts and drive them to full capacity at which point they blow and are done in 6 months.

The whole watts thing however is really mute cause it's not watts we are  looking for, and more the PAR they are giving off that is important.

Most companies will list this on their product info, so you just need to pay close attention to those details. If that info is not shown, it's false advertising when they claim 300 watts and it's actually 150 total watts usage.

Hope that helps, and yes Cree only makes a color or two which is also a bit misleading to the consumer.

Unfortunately there is a still a metric crap ton of bad info out there, or at the very least misleading info for people not in the know.


----------



## Rosebud (May 24, 2014)

If you guys had a seeded grow and you had between 5 days and 2 weeks for the plants to finish, would you finish them? Or would you take them now figuring they wouldn't get any more mature as they are making seeds now?

Your thoughts please?


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 24, 2014)

Par goes the same way with reef tanks...its not the wattage but the par.

spectrum plays the biggest role.  Something that hps makers cant rival.

led has been on the turn for a while. I still find diy is better than an "all in one"   I use leds to supplement and they works awesome.

ive never doubted the tech...only the pratical manufacturing techniques of the era due to inexpierence and lack of r&d.


----------



## Hackerman (May 24, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> If you guys had a seeded grow and you had between 5 days and 2 weeks for the plants to finish, would you finish them? Or would you take them now figuring they wouldn't get any more mature as they are making seeds now?
> 
> Your thoughts please?



Many of my crops hermied (some perfectly LOL) and I always waited for them to turn 10% amber. They matured long before they started to die.


----------



## kaotik (May 25, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> If you guys had a seeded grow and you had between 5 days and 2 weeks for the plants to finish, would you finish them? Or would you take them now figuring they wouldn't get any more mature as they are making seeds now?
> 
> Your thoughts please?



let em go i say.. 
no hermies left, right? (that are known  )  ..though guess it doesn't really matter at this point 

i don't know why you think they'll stop maturing with seeds though?
they will finish, they'll just be seeded.  

seeded bud Vs seeded pre-mature bud.  i think you know your answer.
if it's really bad, atleast can make some quality hash and nobody will ever know it was hermies and seeded.


----------



## 8planets8 (May 26, 2014)

Man that poem surly made my day around thanksgiving i was homeless and my sister took me in for a bible study which i will never forget anyway our electric went out for 4 days and i was helpless we were freezing and they had 3 dogs the first time i ever got close to mutes all they do is give love and eat lol anyway i became close to those dogs the first time in my life im a cat man they taught me so much its unbelevable and the invictas are bomb show are fine i hope to acheive that sometime soon i been reading everything i can get my hands on but im worried about the mic grow any thoughts????? Thank you for the dog story it made my day poet,have a good day everyone im retirered and going over to my familys house today i no im going to be in a graet mood now later i cant fiquire this sofeware out???????  help???????


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 27, 2014)

8planets8 said:


> Man that poem surly made my day around thanksgiving i was homeless and my sister took me in for a bible study which i will never forget anyway our electric went out for 4 days and i was helpless we were freezing and they had 3 dogs the first time i ever got close to mutes all they do is give love and eat lol anyway i became close to those dogs the first time in my life im a cat man they taught me so much its unbelevable and the invictas are bomb show are fine i hope to acheive that sometime soon i been reading everything i can get my hands on but im worried about the mic grow any thoughts????? Thank you for the dog story it made my day poet,have a good day everyone im retirered and going over to my familys house today i no im going to be in a graet mood now later i cant fiquire this sofeware out??????? help???????



Huuuuh?    :vap_smiley:


----------



## Rosebud (May 27, 2014)

Don't know what that was all about....

So.... the shed is all seeded but i am going to finish them anyway. Thank you Kaotik. It is really depressing out there. Pollen all over....blah blah blah.

But thanks to a friend I have new genetics in the closet.... A new Jack H that is supposed to be wonderful... A cookies,  a NORTHERN LIGHTS, which i have wanted for a year!...and more... 

I broke my camera...so it may be a bit till i can post pics.

Thanks for hanging with me peeps. This hermi stuff can make a nice woman a grouch!


----------



## kaotik (May 27, 2014)

know that depressing room feeling    mine is all me though, not genetics.. makes it even worse  
yielding half my normal.. and can't get a handle on what's wrong.. soo looking forward to the OD (though i know i'll likely turn that to a crapfest too  )

best of luck with the new additions though, and i hope the smoke of these makes it not a complete downer.
the herer should hopefully be a good un (had great, and mediocre's)  ..it's a parent of the apollo lines that i love so dearly 
 the other freedoms are staying female and will be good for you still though, right?  (i did lightly pollinate my good meds and could _possibly_ share, if not  ..don't want to promise anything though, they're still developing  *be a crapshoot though)




lol damn stoners..
there was a poem on page 1 he was referencing (i thought it was well done and stuck out to me, so i knew what he meant  )



The Poet said:


> Rosebud and Robertr,
> 
> 
> Thank you for the nice complement about my Poem.
> ...


----------



## 8planets8 (May 28, 2014)

rosebud those plants are fantastic i hope to lear your wisdom someday your a kind generous person thanks again you remind me of my grandma she is my heart and soul shes gone now but she gave me my half *** green thumb,but that waws a good thing she taught me so much about life,her last words were i love you lucky      thats my nickname i hope i did not bum you out your buds are a materpeice thanks for the email now i got to find your words??????????????? later green rosebud


----------



## ston-loc (May 28, 2014)

DANG!!!! Just caught up and saw what youre going through Rose. Bummer. So sorry. Couldn't imagine months of work and that happening.

My only thoughts on your OD nurse larry LST. I think the plant might lift the cage eventually if you don't anchor it down. I don't grow in the ground, so I tie down to my totes, with all the weight of the soil. I know 4U had some kind of J-hook stakes that he uses. I use pipe cleaners. Can tie them down, then adjust them, and re tie them as they grow. If you just keep an eye, and give the new growth tie downs occasionally before flower, you'll be good. With a huge BUSH. Then you'll need to figure out a way to tie them UP as the weight comes on in flower. 

Green Mojo my friend :48:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 29, 2014)

8planets8 said:


> Can i aSK YOU A QUESTION JAM I HAVE A TUB FULL OF 5 PLANTS SHOULD I INSTALL AIR STONES AT THE BOTTOM OF THE TUB FOR AIR COMEING UP THIS IS SOIL AND THE TUB IS PROBLY ABOUT4FEET TALL I DONT NO IF I SHOULD LAST GROW WAS HYDRO IN A TUB WITH A WHOLE BUNCH OF AIR STONES WOULD IT BE OK? OR NOT I TRUST YOUR JUDEMENT I NEVER GROWN WITH SOIL BUT I NO I GOT IT RIGHT MY PLANTS ARE THRIVING EXCEPT ONE WHICH WONT COME OUT OF ITS SHELL I SEE A ROOT I THINK BUT IT STOPPED GROWING THEY WERE ROUND WEIRD LOOKING ORANGE BEANS BIG TO LIKE M AND MS DONT NO IF ITS RIGHT TO PUT THE AIR STONES MYBE AT THE BOTTOM I GOT AWHOLE BUNCH AND AIR PUSHERS TO,SHOULD COULD USE SOME BRAINS MY WAY,Thank you ALBERT



 Dude if you have random questions it is polite to not post them in other's journals unless related to the thread topic...  It takes the thread off topic and makes it hard for people to follow...

 Make a thread and post any questions concerns you have and im sure you have plenty of people jump in with suggestions and answers...  :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 3, 2014)

Ok, good morning peeps!

I harvested all the freedom baby. The one had hermied and seeded the rest of them.

While harvesting i couldn't get over the frosting, the sugar, the trichomes, whatever. I even asked bud to come and look at these. I have never had a more frosty plant than those darn seeded and hermie babies.

So, i asked pj if the led's could do that.   I say, the LED's do that.   I can't wait to run a full LED run... These girls were frosty little seeded girls. I have no desire to smoke them, i will though. I still want to know if there is a high cbd plant in the 4. I won't spend the money to have them tested though. damn hermies.

On the good news side I have a beautiful veg closet filled with new genetics I have never tried...How exciting is that. The hope endures.  Love new beginnings.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 3, 2014)

Rosie   did ya see male flowers on all the FB or just 1?  did ya toss all the clones already?   If it was just one that tossed males then maybe you could try to flower the other cuts out and still hope for that high CBD girl...


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 3, 2014)

Jaam, that thought crossed my mind last night, but it is too late, in my haste i tossed all the clones. In fact it was only(only ha) one that hermied and seeded the rest. I saw the little tiny yellow nanner about two weeks ago and tossed all the clones. In retrospect, i should not have done that.  These are beautiful plants, well, they looked like hell, but they had a lot of hard (seeded) nugs. And a big harvest. But i was so furious when i saw the hermi I freaked and tossed all the clones. I need to calm down!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 3, 2014)

ugh   was just a last min thought....  sorry


----------



## BenfukD (Jun 3, 2014)

All the clones would be Hermaphrodite as well.  What makes ya think you can catch them if you did not this time?  Dump the crap and grow stable genetics



Ben


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 4, 2014)

Don't sweat the petty , *8planets8*, just pet the sweatty, bud.


Just start a thread and ask your question.


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 9, 2014)

Good advice thank you!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 15, 2014)

So i got my camera back... Here is some pic's. When i was in master gardeners we learned that the iridescent (metalic colored) bodied flies are beneficials. I love seeing them in the garden and took a pic for you.
View attachment DSCF3007.jpg


Here is some shots of the vegging shed under LED for veg. Very tight internodes...View attachment DSCF3024.JPG


View attachment DSCF3012.JPG


----------



## mrnice (Jun 15, 2014)

Looking very good Rose.
Flies are horrible in fact the only insecty thing i dont like.
Lol
Mrnice


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 15, 2014)

But these kind are cute and eat thrips and stuff. And they have never landed on me. I hate regular flied too. LOL... Glad you are back with us. Looking forward to your grow.


----------



## P Jammers (Jun 16, 2014)

Everything looking stellar in here. 

Did you say tighter nodes? Who'd a thunk it?
:yay:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 16, 2014)

You woulda thunk it PJ, thanks for your help!


----------



## lyfespan (Jun 16, 2014)

Looking good there lil lady, the plants look so happy under that purplely light


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 19, 2014)

Thank you lyfespan. I am really liking the led's for internode spacing. Here is a cutie pie i took this morning. and some color for the page.View attachment DSCF3053.jpg


View attachment DSCF3041.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 19, 2014)

OH, i have news, you know the hermied crappy genetics of Freedom Baby? well mr rb LIKES it. So does my neighbor...they say it isn't so strong as the others...who knew.. So when you get a hermi, someone may like it better... I myself?, no thanks. (snob)


----------



## MR1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Looking good there Rosebud, it is good mr rb and your neighbor like the Freedom Baby, more of the good stuff for you. Are you smoking yet? How are you?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 19, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> OH, i have news, you know the hermied crappy genetics of Freedom Baby? well mr rb LIKES it. So does my neighbor...they say it isn't so strong as the others...who knew.. So when you get a hermi, someone may like it better... I myself?, no thanks. (snob)



Well if they like the FB cross they are gonna love just the momma even more I bet...  :48:  :joint:


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 20, 2014)

looking good rosebud.  how are you and mr.rb doing?  well i hope.  just got my lap top back, so ill be checking in a little more frequently.  take care...


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 20, 2014)

you guys got so many years of growing behine your belt,i see why they calls us newbies.ihave learned so much already just ready what you expects have to say all ready you made me understand the differance between m gow and other more viable soils,so i thank you for that my goal is to resarch the cbf s is that right the pain recepters that is what im mostly into,so as i read i pick a little here and a little there some day my be i'll invent my own strain low in thc that is my goal,i see so much pain and i would love to elemenate that thanks everyone for there patience and hospitabllty 8


----------



## Vizio (Jul 7, 2014)

Ok Rosebud I know I'm late but I'm pulling my chair up.


----------



## 8planets8 (Jul 12, 2014)

rose you have outdid youself with your wonderfull plants they look so healthy i'm glad we have people like you to help us with our shortfalls i learned so much alreday from your green thumb keep up the good work you got the mojo. thanks again 88888888


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 12, 2014)

Thank you 8. I have been at growing plants, not pot, for 40 years. I am glad you appreciate what you see. THanks again 8.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 12, 2014)

Time for new beginnings, i am starting a new journal for 2014 summer. Thanks all for hanging with me and being so smart and supportive.


----------



## Sinisterhand (Aug 23, 2014)

I know this is a super old thread but I was looking for information on freedom baby's and that brought me to your thread. So far 1 out of 4 of my freedom baby's have gone full hermie. They are outdoor and about 14' tall and super bushy. Needless to say I pulled the hermie plant and I am probably safe seeing's how I just started to notice a uptick in hairs. Thank for the info.


----------



## Sinisterhand (Aug 23, 2014)

Oh **** my bad I was reading your join date and not the thread date. Oops, puff, puff pass.:stoned:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi Sinisterhand, you know what? I was  so ticked about my freedom baby herm'ing and the smoke turned out to be my husbands favorite. Everyone who has smoked it likes it. I am glad to know yours did too, just because I was really careful with those plants and i don't believe they were stressed... can't remember for sure. 

I guess they hurried this strain to market with out adequate testing done on the phenos.   Sorry about yours.  I am growing harlequin now.


----------



## Sinisterhand (Aug 24, 2014)

The middle ones are Freedom baby's the far left Blackberry Kush The middle right and far right are Serenity Kush (Blackberry x super lemon haze), my own hybrid. 

View attachment 017.jpg


View attachment new 005.jpg


----------



## Sinisterhand (Aug 24, 2014)

I like growing stuff, so it hard to make out all the cannabis from the peppers and tomatoes on the top pic.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 24, 2014)

That would be a forest... wow.


----------



## Locked (Aug 24, 2014)

Damn, that is a Forest for sure.


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice job sinister


----------



## Sinisterhand (Aug 24, 2014)

And that is only one corner of the yard. I love plants and they love me.


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 25, 2014)

Dang! Nice!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 26, 2014)

Very nice Bro. Damnt, I want a garden like that.


----------



## bozzo420 (Aug 30, 2014)

great looking girls Rosebud. I may have to try LED's if it gets plants like that.


----------



## learning2fly (Oct 1, 2014)

Sinisterhand said:


> And that is only one corner of the yard. I love plants and they love me.





holy wow you have a GREEN thumb SInisterhand! Your yard looks fantastic and if you'll kindly send me your address i will start shoping for homes in your neighborhood propmtly because I really think we'd make good neighbors!


----------

